# [split] Desert tortise help, please?



## 65redroses (Feb 18, 2013)

I acquire a desert tortoise. It was born in captivity, do I need to register it? Why and how. What is the best substrate to use? Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi 65:

You will need to apply for a permit when the tortoises get to be about 3 years old. Just a bit of info for you: The desert tortoises from California don't belong to you or any individual person...they belong to the State of California. Even those hatched in captivity. So you need to have a permit from the Department of Fish and Game to be allowed to keep the tortoise. The permit is free and quite easy to get.


----------



## ascott (Feb 18, 2013)

> You will need to apply for a permit when the tortoises get to be about 3 years old. Just a bit of info for you: The desert tortoises from California don't belong to you or any individual person...they belong to the State of California. Even those hatched in captivity. So you need to have a permit from the Department of Fish and Game to be allowed to keep the tortoise. The permit is free and quite easy to get.



Yeah....what she said  and in my opinion, the best substrate is one that mimics the earth....dirt/soil texture peat moss.....work well


----------



## Arnold_rules (Feb 19, 2013)

65redroses said:


> I acquire a desert tortoise. It was born in captivity, do I need to register it? Why and how. What is the best substrate to use? Thanks.



Where are you located?

Nevermind, I see from your other posts you are in CA. Just as a heads up, they are very adapt at "mining" through their substrate and flipping it everywhere. I can always tell when mine is rearranging his burrow by the dust cloud in the air. Fortunately, he is full grown and lives outside.


----------



## 65redroses (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone have desert tortoises that I can connect with for info, ideas ect? Thanks


----------



## ascott (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL...looks like you already have  Ask away.....


----------



## Arnold_rules (Feb 22, 2013)

ascott said:


> LOL...looks like you already have  Ask away.....



Yep. You will find a lot of helpful people on here.


----------



## 65redroses (Feb 24, 2013)

Do you have to keep a desert tortoise substrate moist? Mine are 16 months old and I still have them inside. Thanks.


----------



## 68merc (Feb 26, 2013)

65redroses said:


> Do you have to keep a desert tortoise substrate moist? Mine are 16 months old and I still have them inside. Thanks.


My 2 are just over 2 year and have always been outside, garage in winter unheated. And in a 4x4 pen the rest of the year. 
The first winter they were up, and yes i kept it moist.
outside enclosure:


----------



## ascott (Feb 27, 2013)

With this species I would not make their entire enclosure a wet/moist environment...but rather I would offer them a warm humid hide to retreat to when they feel the need....


----------



## 65redroses (Mar 14, 2013)

Wanted to post a pic but not getting it. Grrr.


----------

